# Cohiba Siglo I, II, III, IV, V, & VI... what are they?



## mvorbrodt

So there are 6 different Cohiba Siglo lines. Are they different sizes of the same blend? Or are they totally different blends? Is the VI way better than I?

Can someone please explain the difference to me?

Also, how does the Cohiba Maduro and Cohiba Robusto fit in the line?

Thanks!
:dunno:


----------



## JGD

I believe they are different blends. Of course, they are different vitolas as well. I would nt say that the VI is far better than the I - though I have never smoked the VI. 

By asking where the robusto and maduro fall, do you mean in taste? Which maduro?


----------



## Snake Hips

The Cohiba marque is broken up into lines, then vitolas.

Linea Clasica:
The original line, with vitolas: Esplendido, Corona Especiale, Lancero, Robusto, Panatela, Exquisito

Linea 1492:
This is the second line released to celebrate Cuba's history since its discovery by Columbus, with vitolas: Siglo I, Siglo II, Siglo III, Siglo IV, Siglo V, Siglo VI

Maduro 5:
This is the maduro line and the newest line, with vitolas: Genio, Secreto, Magico

Each vitola within each line is a different blend but the flavor profiles adhere to the line they are in. For example, the Cohiba Robusto and the Esplendido are different blends, but both blends are within the Linea Clasica characteristic. The Siglos I-VI likewise are all different blends from each other, but still similar, adhering to the Linea 1492 characteristic. They are milder than the Linea Clasica. I is a perla, II is a petite corona, III is a corona grande, IV is a corona gorda, V is a dalia and VI is a cañonazo. The Maduro 5 line is again it's own entity, but with its three vitolas blended differently.


----------



## bdw1984

nothing more need be said after that post... personal preference is the Linea Clasica.


----------



## salmonfly

Snake Hips said:


> The Cohiba marque is broken up into lines, then vitolas.
> 
> Linea Clasica:
> The original line, with vitolas: Esplendido, Corona Especiale, Lancero, Robusto, Panatela, Exquisito
> 
> Linea 1492:
> This is the second line released to celebrate Cuba's history since its discovery by Columbus, with vitolas: Siglo I, Siglo II, Siglo III, Siglo IV, Siglo V, Siglo VI
> 
> Maduro 5:
> This is the maduro line and the newest line, with vitolas: Genio, Secreto, Magico
> 
> Each vitola within each line is a different blend but the flavor profiles adhere to the line they are in. For example, the Cohiba Robusto and the Esplendido are different blends, but both blends are within the Linea Clasica characteristic. The Siglos I-VI likewise are all different blends from each other, but still similar, adhering to the Linea 1492 characteristic. They are milder than the Linea Clasica. I is a perla, II is a petite corona, III is a corona grande, IV is a corona gorda, V is a dalia and VI is a cañonazo. The Maduro 5 line is again it's own entity, but with its three vitolas blended differently.


+ 1, this is very well explained!


----------



## x man

The Siglo line didnt exist until 1992. At 1st only 5 sizes. 
The #v is my fave. The 6 was added a few yrs ago.


----------



## dahu

:bump:Bump for any other new guys. Great thread and responses. This was a great find for me, I'm trying to wrap my head around cohiba's. It is starting to become slightly more clear, until reading this I thought that all siglos were the same blend in different vitolas. 

A bunch of good info in these older threads! :ranger:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Here's a caption from the Habanos website...

_Cohiba is the flagship brand of Habanos.

It was created in 1966 for President Fidel Castro himself and was made at the then top secret but now world famous El Laguito factory. At first, it was only seen outside Cuba as gifts for heads of state and visiting diplomats.

Since 1982 Cohiba has been available in limited quantities to the open market.

The name is an ancient Taino Indian word for the bunches of tobacco leaves that Columbus first saw being smoked by the original inhabitants of Cuba - the earliest known form of the cigar.

The leaves for Cohiba are the "selection of the selection" from the five finest Vegas Finas de Primera in the San Juan y Martinez and San Luis zones of the Vuelta Abajo region.

Uniquely amongst Habanos two of Cohiba's filler leaves, the seco and ligero, undergo a third fermentation in barrels, which adds smoothness to the blend.

There are two distinct Lineas (Lines) of Cohiba: the medium to full flavoured Linea Clasica introduced between 1966 and 1989; and the medium flavoured Linea 1492 brought out in 1992 to mark the 500th Anniversary of Columbus's epic voyage of discovery. Ten years later in 2002, a new size, the Siglo VI, was added to the Linea 1492.

All sizes of Cohiba are "totalmente a mano, tripa larga" - totally hand made, long filler.

Flavour Ranking: Medium to Full (Línea Clásica) and Medium (Línea 1492)._


----------



## WyldKnyght

Also found the following description on another site:

*Cohiba Siglo I*

This Très Petit Coronas is in tune with the today's smokers requirements. Exceptional construction, fairly rapid burning and loaded with flavors that will test the "cultural" diversity of your palate. Perfect for a daytime break, a lunch with friends or a moment of solitary reflection, this little Cohíba Siglo I will suit the fast moving aficionado looking for quick moment of escape.

*Cohiba Siglo II*

A character amongst the Cohiba Siglo family. This Petit Corona called Cohiba Siglo II sometimes seems out of place amongst it's illustrious brothers. But Cohíba cigar have worked extra hard to give this feisty fellow a character all of its own. A wonderful silky, oily wrapper encompasses a cigar fired up with spicy, woody flavors masterly combined, which makes this little cigar a real treat to the senses. I had the pleasure of being offered one of these by my work colleague, Rick,we had a glass of Cognac after work and chatted about the days events and the Cohiba Siglo II really complimented the heady Cognac to perfection.

*Cohiba Siglo III*

The emphasis here is on elegance. Elegance in look, with a perfect silky smooth wrapper. Elegance in taste, as you will discover in the gorgeous aromas of grilled vanilla and toasted wood, spicy-chocolate and creamy-leather gently emerge through the multiple phases of this distinguished "gentleman" of a cigar. Elegance pure and simple.

*Cohiba Siglo IV*

We see in the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar all the efforts of Cohiba over the past few years, placing quality over quantity. This Corona Gorda improves in production every year. Wonderful construction permits for an excellent draw and a timely even burn. Flavors of sweet pepper, musk and precious wood come and go in a graceful ballet of aromas. Right to its culmination, the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar remains smooth and round. The Cohiba Siglo IV cigar goes beautifully with Indian or Cajun flavors.

*Cohiba Siglo V*

The only Cuban Lonsdale available in a Cabinet of 25. A sophisticated start of heavy floral tones evolves into a complex, spicy blend throughout the second and finishing phases. The flavors in Cohiba Siglo V are all warm and moist and reminds me of the smell of my garden after it has rained heavily. The masterly construction gives a tender feel to the cigar and a look of sheer class. The perfect Cohiba cuban cigar to age a few years.

*Cohiba Siglo VI*

Cohíba Siglo VI are one of the best cigars ever rolled in Cuba. The first one I had the pleasure of tasting was in Cuba, virtually directly off the rolling table. It was young, even with tones of green plant at the start, but one could already tell that this was the birth of "a great one". I'm afraid the Espléndido will have to step aside and give his crown to his majesty, the Cohiba Siglo VI. Creamy, smooth as silk, rich in a myriad of aromas varying from musk and spice to earthy, woody tones. The Cohiba Siglo VI cigar is a classic from havana, it is the pure, perfect progression of pleasure. A must for true cigar lovers!


----------



## lebz

WyldKnyght said:


> Also found the following description on another site:
> 
> *Cohiba Siglo I*
> 
> This Très Petit Coronas is in tune with the today's smokers requirements. Exceptional construction, fairly rapid burning and loaded with flavors that will test the "cultural" diversity of your palate. Perfect for a daytime break, a lunch with friends or a moment of solitary reflection, this little Cohíba Siglo I will suit the fast moving aficionado looking for quick moment of escape.
> 
> *Cohiba Siglo II*
> 
> A character amongst the Cohiba Siglo family. This Petit Corona called Cohiba Siglo II sometimes seems out of place amongst it's illustrious brothers. But Cohíba cigar have worked extra hard to give this feisty fellow a character all of its own. A wonderful silky, oily wrapper encompasses a cigar fired up with spicy, woody flavors masterly combined, which makes this little cigar a real treat to the senses. I had the pleasure of being offered one of these by my work colleague, Rick,we had a glass of Cognac after work and chatted about the days events and the Cohiba Siglo II really complimented the heady Cognac to perfection.
> 
> *Cohiba Siglo III*
> 
> The emphasis here is on elegance. Elegance in look, with a perfect silky smooth wrapper. Elegance in taste, as you will discover in the gorgeous aromas of grilled vanilla and toasted wood, spicy-chocolate and creamy-leather gently emerge through the multiple phases of this distinguished "gentleman" of a cigar. Elegance pure and simple.
> 
> *Cohiba Siglo IV*
> 
> We see in the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar all the efforts of Cohiba over the past few years, placing quality over quantity. This Corona Gorda improves in production every year. Wonderful construction permits for an excellent draw and a timely even burn. Flavors of sweet pepper, musk and precious wood come and go in a graceful ballet of aromas. Right to its culmination, the Cohiba Siglo IV cigar remains smooth and round. The Cohiba Siglo IV cigar goes beautifully with Indian or Cajun flavors.
> 
> *Cohiba Siglo V*
> 
> The only Cuban Lonsdale available in a Cabinet of 25. A sophisticated start of heavy floral tones evolves into a complex, spicy blend throughout the second and finishing phases. The flavors in Cohiba Siglo V are all warm and moist and reminds me of the smell of my garden after it has rained heavily. The masterly construction gives a tender feel to the cigar and a look of sheer class. The perfect Cohiba cuban cigar to age a few years.
> 
> *Cohiba Siglo VI*
> 
> Cohíba Siglo VI are one of the best cigars ever rolled in Cuba. The first one I had the pleasure of tasting was in Cuba, virtually directly off the rolling table. It was young, even with tones of green plant at the start, but one could already tell that this was the birth of "a great one". I'm afraid the Espléndido will have to step aside and give his crown to his majesty, the Cohiba Siglo VI. Creamy, smooth as silk, rich in a myriad of aromas varying from musk and spice to earthy, woody tones. The Cohiba Siglo VI cigar is a classic from havana, it is the pure, perfect progression of pleasure. A must for true cigar lovers!


Thanks! Not very framiliar with cohiba as of yet... Nice descriptions...will keep this handy


----------



## sengjc

Snake Hips said:


> The Cohiba marque is broken up into lines, then vitolas.
> 
> Linea Clasica:
> The original line, with vitolas: Esplendido, Corona Especiale, Lancero, Robusto, Panatela, Exquisito
> 
> Linea 1492:
> This is the second line released to celebrate Cuba's history since its discovery by Columbus, with vitolas: Siglo I, Siglo II, Siglo III, Siglo IV, Siglo V, Siglo VI
> 
> Maduro 5:
> This is the maduro line and the newest line, with vitolas: Genio, Secreto, Magico
> 
> Each vitola within each line is a different blend but the flavor profiles adhere to the line they are in. For example, the Cohiba Robusto and the Esplendido are different blends, but both blends are within the Linea Clasica characteristic. The Siglos I-VI likewise are all different blends from each other, but still similar, adhering to the Linea 1492 characteristic. They are milder than the Linea Clasica. I is a perla, II is a petite corona, III is a corona grande, IV is a corona gorda, V is a dalia and VI is a cañonazo. The Maduro 5 line is again it's own entity, but with its three vitolas blended differently.


Adding to it: the Behike range.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Siglo VI my fav Cohiba of the Siglo's


----------

